# neutered...?????



## treehugger (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey, I just got my cat neutered as it was time, he was starting to show the want to mate and spraying and such. Well I am wondering HOW good of a job this "vet" did..... 
when he came home it looked as if his testicles were exposed.... arent they supposed to be GONE??? well they are NOT all gone!!! And now... 2 days later he is on a manic raping spree trying his darndest to mate with my poor little girl....SHouldnt this NEED stop ??? when a cat is fixed isnt the tostesterone STOPED and shouldnt he NOT want to mate now?? cuz he is getting VERY visious about it and I have to keep them seperated because he wont let up!!
Did my "vet" (who is a country middle of no where vet) screw up?? what SHOULD the testicles etc look like? all gone??
MY POOR CAT!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

After neutering a male still has the sac that contained the testicles, but no testicles. If he had already matured, he has not forgotten the routine. He can't follow through, however. I would imagine his hormones are in an uproar right now, which might account for his behavior. 

I have seen neutered male cats bite the necks of females as usual, but that's the end of the act, rather than the beginning. Give him a bit of time, and keep him quiet and away from the female until he's fully recovered.


----------



## treehugger (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot! We have been trying to keep them seperated when we arent here and when we are here they can be together if they just nap and chill out, but if they get going then we seperate them
Poor guy, i felt so bad, but there is NO excuse for bringing more kittens into the world that has too many!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

treehugger said:


> ...but there is NO excuse for bringing more kittens into the world that has too many!


AMEN! I only wish that more people felt the same way.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## mds511 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Neutering*

Hi,If you don't want kittens make sure to keep them apart for a least 72 hrs-if he breeds her with in that time you can still end up with kittens.The sperm needs to clears the vas deferens before he is truley sterile.The hormones will take even longer to drop so you will still see mating behavior and poss spraying.I have a beautiful litter thanks to my neutered siam/munchkin mix.He bred her the day after neutering.JME Marla


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow that's really interesting...I never knew that! 8O


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah I know that one. When I got my rabbit nutered I was told not to put him right in with my female as he is still fertile for the next few days. A week is safest.
I HATE it when they leave the sacks on, it looks disgusting, the vet who did my rabbit left the sacks, and if Wesley (the rabbit) doesnt mind me saying they are HUGE! Butch however the cat, Im not usre if the sacks were taken off altogether or he was a "small" man


----------

